# Anyone remember Edenfest 1996 at Mosport Park?



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

Anyone attend Edenfest in 1996 at Mosport Park in Bowmanville? It was one of the best camping / concert experiences of my life up until the last night (long story, lol).

I was only 22 at the time and didn't realize at the time how great it really was.

Anyone else have any great memories or stories to tell from July 12th-14th 1996?


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2010)

Yea. I was there with a bunch of friends. That was the summer before my high school group of friends all went our separate ways for university. It was a great festival. I won't say it was the best I've ever been to, but when I look back on it it was certainly a HUGE number of great bands. Definitely a potential high water mark when I look back at the high school years.

Some of the highlights:

Spacehog. Loved that band, still do, and their EF set kicked butt. Hell, the whole second day starting from them on was INSANELY good.

Front row for The Cure. Definitely a show I will never forget.

Blinker the Star totally killing it on the second stage.

The Watchmen. Man, I miss those guys.

Universal Honey. A band, just a few years later, I'd join. 

The washrooms. The ones in the beer garden where way cleaner, no lines. The ones in the camp ground were...uh...nasty. My girlfriend (now wife BTW) wans't 19 so she couldn't get in to the clean ones. Man, did I never hear the end of that. Still don't to this day when we talk about it!

Walking around the track thinking it be awesome to drive (and I since have and it totally was).​


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I wasn't in ontario back then, but Mosport as a track totally rocks!!

same layout they raced F1 in the '60's, I try to make it out to the vintage festival every year


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I remember being at Mosport for the Strawberry Fields Rock Festival in August 1970,... sort of,... in fragments. I do remember one gorgeous chick sitting naked in a lotus position, totally ripped out of her mind. And this guy humping his girlfriend in a sleeping bag a couple people over, at six in the morning. And I definitely remember Alice Cooper. Might have been a little different than Edenfest in 1996


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2010)

Not really much different.


----------

